# Посоветуйте врача или клинику в г.Владимир



## tn13 (10 Сен 2015)

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, к какому специалисту обратиться со сколиозом в г. Владимир. Результаты поиска по форумам ничего не дал. Можно в лс. Заранее благодарен.


----------

